# DPS coupon codes



## nikegurl (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm on the email mailing list to get DPS coupon codes.  They aren't usually much of a discount.  I think if you spend $100 you get 5% off.  I wasn't planning on spending that much in one shopping trip anytime soon so I guess I didn't save the email....

But now I've got an order to place and I'm kicking myself    

Does anyone have the current DPS coupon codes?  please and thank you


----------



## chris2489 (Jul 12, 2005)

I didnt even know that they had coupon codes.


----------



## BuzzU (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry, thought I had them but the last ones I have expired at the end of June.  Don't think I was ever e-mailed ones for July, atleast not yet.  

The old codes were just: DPSJUNE1 ($5 off $100 order); DPSJUNE2 (12 of 200); DPSJUNE3 (30 off 500), so maybe if you tried DPSJULY1 it would work.  It's worth a shot atleast.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks everyone.  i emailed DPS and this is what I got back in case anyone else wants to use them...

dps2005 for $5 off a $100 order
  and
DPSJUNE2 for $12 off a $200+ order


----------



## Purdue Power (Jul 13, 2005)

I just tried the old one from June, DPSJUNE1, and it worked.


----------

